# Is someone flooding this forum?



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

This forum looks weird...never seen so many new posts....is this forum being flooded by a troll? Is a shame if it is because any genuine threads are getting lost in the sea of 'new threads'.

Can anyone shed some light here? Can a moderator shed any light?


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh! And suddenly it returns to normal!

Wow! Weird!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes a forum is flooded by trolls or spammers, other times it is flooded due to an article that gives the website address and a description of what the site's for and, in the case of TAM, dozens or hundreds of hurting souls think: "I have to visit that site."


----------



## user_zero (Aug 30, 2013)

Remains said:


> This forum looks weird...never seen so many new posts....is this forum being flooded by a troll? Is a shame if it is because any genuine threads are getting lost in the sea of 'new threads'.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light here? Can a moderator shed any light?


now that you mention this. recently I've seen a recurring pattern here on new threads. actually two different patterns :

1- WW comes here. admits she cheated in her marriage. but she doesn't take real responsibly for her own choices. her posts leaks of 'entitled princess' persona. regular posters try to push sense into her skull. but it doesn't work no matter what language or approach they use. then a third group (new posters) come along. they say everyone here are bitter. and congratulate the OP on their life choices and things like that.
----------------------------------
which if it's truly a troll, I believe the whole point of this action is to give people the opportunity to help , to say their ideas , to fight and make them believe they lost the fight. it's very sick.

2- BH comes here. he thinks his spouse is cheating on him, usually in a very bizarre way. people try to give him ideas , ways to make sure. now story at this point takes two ways : either the bizarre affair did happen, which in that case BS is either going to hurt the WW (you know full-force divorce) or being totally emasculated. OR cheating didn't happen, which OP then is going to tell other regular posters they are bitter and they need to choose a better way for spending their time.

--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
if you want my opinion (I assume you want ) in both of these patterns you can see the need to prove others wrong. the need to shake their beliefs. to get a emotional reaction. to prove them the troll is right. if I want to summarize it in two words "emotional immaturity"

now I don't have any proof for this , that's why I don't accuse any of them. I don't know maybe I'm just paranoid  (and of course bitter  )


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder if the increase in "entitled waywards" (aren't they *all* entitled?) is because that other site closed its doors?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> I wonder if the increase in "entitled waywards" (aren't they *all* entitled?) is because that other site closed its doors?


Could be.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

It seems to me there has always been a cycle of people coming here. It seems to calm down and then bam, several posters at once. It makes me wonder. What I really wonder about is how many quit posting in the middle of things.

Now, if I can just figure out why Internet Explorer is so screwed up since the new "upgrade".


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> It seems to me there has always been a cycle of people coming here. It seems to calm down and then bam, several posters at once. It makes me wonder. What I really wonder about is how many quit posting in the middle of things.
> 
> Now, if I can just figure out why Internet Explorer is so screwed up since the new "upgrade".


Now, this might be why I use Chrome and Firefox!


----------



## user_zero (Aug 30, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> It seems to me there has always been a cycle of people coming here. It seems to calm down and then bam, several posters at once. *It makes me wonder. What I really wonder about is how many quit posting in the middle of things.
> *
> Now, if I can just figure out why Internet Explorer is so screwed up since the new "upgrade".


now if I try to add bold part into my analogy (post #4 of this thread). I would say this trollish behavior seems like an addiction to the fulfillment of those needs (i explained in the post#4). obviously when needs fulfilled. the addict feels relieved of pressure, thus the sudden withdrawal. and when the pressure builds up again, the sudden all-together threads starts again.

you know the sad part is like any addiction it's going to escalate. and their needs never truly fulfilled. so they are going to do it again and again.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Now, this might be why I use Chrome and Firefox!


----------



## ironman (Feb 6, 2013)

The one's that strike me as the most "trollish" are the posts that have weak details or so much detail they read like cuckold fantasy letters written to "Dear Penthouse, .. ".

Personally, I suspect the troll percentage is higher than most think ... I'm guessing like 10-20%. These people truly are sick.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

user_zero said:


> now if I try to add bold part into my analogy (post #4 of this thread). I would say this trollish behavior seems like an addiction to the fulfillment of those needs (i explained in the post#4). obviously when needs fulfilled. the addict feels relieved of pressure, thus the sudden withdrawal. and when the pressure builds up again, the sudden all-together threads starts again.
> 
> you know the sad part is like any addiction it's going to escalate. and their needs never truly fulfilled. so they are going to do it again and again.


Or fear of being caught, or they are caught either by moderators or a family member, etc?


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

I really hate trolls. I wonder who is not getting help because some selfish idiot is yanking most of the attention. 

And at the same time, you never know, cause people be crazy.


----------

